# links, framebuffer y GPM

## sio2

Tengo un problema al ejecutar links bajo framebuffer con un usuario normal: obtengo un error "Cannot open GPM mouse". Con el usuario root el links se abre sin problemas, así que debe de ser un problema de permisos, pero no logra dar con él. Tengo un ratón que va al puerto serie de forma que he comprobado /dev/ttyS0 pero sin resultado. También he probado a arrancar con gentoo=nodevfs pero sigue sin funcionar. Supongo que no influirá en nada, pero devfsd me crea un enlace /dev/mouse que apunta a /dev/misc/psaux. El ratón en consola me funciona bien. ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Tuxisuau

links no se comunica con el puerto serie. Usa un socket que le ofrece gpm, y se encuentra en /dev/gpmctl o algo asi. Tocando los permisos de ese socket no deberias tener ningun problema. Luego estaria el tema hacerlo reset-permanente, supongo que tendrias que jugar con la conf de devfsd. En fin, si lo investigas y lo logras, acuerda de pastear aqui como lo solucionaste :P. Yo de momento tengo unos chgrp y chmod warros en /etc/conf.d/local.start ;)

----------

